# Clipart Question - I need your help!



## pcouture (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm playing around with Keynote cool: app!!!) and I think I'm hooked.

However, I am looking for more objects to insert in slides. Here are a couple (3) of questions:

1. Alpha channel means it's like the object was cut out from a piece of paper, right?

2. To find more of these things, do they have to be in a particular format (such as EPS)?

3. Where can I find the "picture" style clipart such as the ones Apple uses a lot? For example, instead of a Microsoft-ish drawing of a compass, they would put an actual picture of a compass like in Keynote, but with no background). Are there clipart libraries you can buy on CDs or -even better - web sites (free  that would have those?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 13, 2003)

I suppose you can import from any clipart library. there's CD sets with Thousands (even upto a Million) images of all types.  there are still sites with some free images, do a search for clipart images on the internet.


----------



## pcouture (Jan 13, 2003)

Of any PARTICULAR  libraries that have  pictures of objects wihtout backgrounds. Iève already done an extensive search on the Web, to no avail.


----------

